# Custom cavitation plates



## grego (Oct 17, 2007)

I am starting to manufacture cavitation plates custom made to order. The size and shape depend on the boat and configuration. The plates help with getting the boat up on a plane, prop blow out (no blow out with the plate), staying on plane at very slow speeds and keeping water pressure up to snuff. The plates are manufactred out of 3/32 to 3/16 aluminum. They will be powder coated to match all major brands. Priced at $195.00 ready to install. Installation available at an extra charge. Greg Pics to follow.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Photos, interested


----------



## apeezie289 (Mar 26, 2020)

pics?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Damn guys, this thread is from 2008 and last time he post was 2015.


----------



## apeezie289 (Mar 26, 2020)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Damn guys, this thread is from 2008 and last time he post was 2015.


Didn't realize thanks


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Damn guys, this thread is from 2008 and last time he post was 2015.


It’s the new site formtate again! 😉 The recommended reading keeps bringing these ancient threads up from the grave.


----------

